# Atsauksmes / Ieteikumi / Kritika >  Runāsim "vizuāli"

## marcina

Hmm, piemēram, man galvā iešāvusies ideja, ka varētu uztaisīt primitīvu e-paint, lai, teiksim, lai ne ar vārdiem pateikt, ka
"tur to dzelteno gaismas diodi liec starp to un šito"
bet gan vizuāli - ātri un saprotami pateikt, ko vēlējies cilvēks.

Ja smalkāk par to runāt, tad tam drīzāk jābūt objektiem - shapes, lai IKVIENS varētu katru shape pārvietot, dzēst utt.

Nu tā lūk   ::  
Zinu, ka tas nav viegli, un web jomās esmu "vājš", taču iesaku, *administrator*, padomāt   ::  
Tas varētu palīdzēt foruma attīstībai + forumieši beidzot varētu efektīvāk uzdot jautājumus un saņemt atbildes uz tām, tādēļ, *administrator*, padomā, ka šo forumu uztaisīt pieejamu vizuālām izteiksmēm.

Es tikai ceru, ka tā nav tāla un neiespējama fantāzija   ::

----------


## Delfins

web-ā to ir grūti izdarīt... Jāizmanto kaut kāds flash vai Java applets.. Citu variantu nav.

----------

